# Vision screening by a PCP



## AKAJBART (Apr 16, 2014)

When a patient comes in for their annual physical, a vision test is performed using the snellen chart. Our MD bills code 99173 each time.  Is this correct billing, and legal for a PCP?  Also, does she need to perform this test herself?


----------

